# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox DATA PRO 1.4.3 - Android "N" Recover Deleted SMS,Call logs,Contacts & More

## mohamed73

*VolcanoBox 3.0 A.K.A. INFERNO Present* * DataPro ver 1.4.3* * Ultimate Current & Deleted Data Recovery Tool*   *     ...Released For Inferno Key Users...*    * What's new in Inferno DataPro V1.4.3 ?*  * Added Deleted SMS Recovery*  * You can Recover Deleted SMS*   *Recover Deleted Received SMS**Recover Deleted Sent SMS* *Supported Android Version*   Supported Android 2.x.xSupported Android 3.xSupported Android 4.x.xSupported Android 5.x.xSupported Android 6.x.x Beta*World's 1st Supported Android Nougat Beta*  Phone Should be RootedData Recovery is not Depend on Phone's CPU....All you need is phone should be Rooted & ADB On & Authorized.Formatted Phones or Flashed phones Recovery is not Added yet.*Needed*   Authorized ADBRooted     *Added Export Current SMS*  * Supported Android Version*  Supported Android 2.x.xSupported Android 3.xSupported Android 4.x.xSupported Android 5.x.xSupported Android 6.x.x Beta*World's 1st Supported Android Nougat Beta*  Data Recovery is not Depend on Phone's CPU.... *Needed*   Authorized ADB    *Added Deleted Contacts Recovery (PhoneBook)*  * You can Recover Deleted Contacts*   *Recover Deleted Received Contacts**Recover Deleted Sent Contacts* *Supported Android Version*   Supported Android 2.x.xSupported Android 3.xSupported Android 4.x.xSupported Android 5.x.xSupported Android 6.x.x Beta*World's 1st Supported Android Nougat Beta*  Phone Should be RootedData Recovery is not Depend on Phone's CPU....All you need is phone should be Rooted & ADB On & Authorized.Formatted Phones or Flashed phones Recovery is not Added yet.*Needed*   Authorized ADBRooted     *Added Export Current Contacts (PhoneBook)*  * Supported Android Version*  Supported Android 2.x.xSupported Android 3.xSupported Android 4.x.xSupported Android 5.x.xSupported Android 6.x.x Beta*World's 1st Supported Android Nougat Beta*  Data Recovery is not Depend on Phone's CPU.... *Needed*   Authorized ADB    *Added Deleted Call Log Recovery*  * You can Recover Deleted Call logs*   *Recover Deleted Received Calls list number**Recover Deleted Missed Calls list number**Recover Deleted Dial Calls list number* *Supported Android Version*   Supported Android 2.x.xSupported Android 3.xSupported Android 4.x.xSupported Android 5.x.xSupported Android 6.x.x Beta*World's 1st Supported Android Nougat Beta*  Phone Should be RootedData Recovery is not Depend on Phone's CPU....All you need is phone should be Rooted & ADB On & Authorized.Formatted Phones or Flashed phones Recovery is not Added yet.*Needed*   Authorized ADBRooted     *Added Export Current Call log*  * Supported Android Version*  Supported Android 2.x.xSupported Android 3.xSupported Android 4.x.xSupported Android 5.x.xSupported Android 6.x.x Beta*World's 1st Supported Android Nougat Beta*  Data Recovery is not Depend on Phone's CPU.... *Needed*   Authorized ADB    *Added Pictures Recovery*  * You can recover Pictures from*   *Deleted Phones**Formatted Phones**Erased Phones**Flashed Phones*  For this use "Tools" Tab -> "Export All Pictures from Phones (Android)" *Supported Android Version*   Supported Android 2.x.xSupported Android 3.xSupported Android 4.x.xSupported Android 5.x.xSupported Android 6.x.x Beta*World's 1st Supported Android Nougat Beta*  Phone Should be RootedData Recovery is not Depend on Phone's CPU....All you need is phone should be Rooted & ADB On & Authorized.*Needed*  Authorized ADBRooted     *Added Deleted Voice Memo Recovery*  * You can Recover Deleted*   *AMR Recording** WAV Recording* *Supported Android Version*   Supported Android 2.x.xSupported Android 3.xSupported Android 4.x.xSupported Android 5.x.xSupported Android 6.x.x Beta*World's 1st Supported Android Nougat Beta*  Phone Should be RootedData Recovery is not Depend on Phone's CPU....All you need is phone should be Rooted & ADB On & Authorized.Formatted Phones or Flashed phones Recovery is not Added yet.*Needed*   Authorized ADBRooted     *Added Export Current Voice Memo*  * Supported Android Version*  Supported Android 2.x.xSupported Android 3.xSupported Android 4.x.xSupported Android 5.x.xSupported Android 6.x.x Beta*World's 1st Supported Android Nougat Beta*  Data Recovery is not Depend on Phone's CPU.... *Needed*  Authorized ADBRooted    *Added Analyzer for Read Flash file *.Bin to Export Current Data*  * You can Export*   *Contacts ( Phone Book )*   *SMS*   Received Sent   *Call logs*   Received CallMissed CallDial call   *Pictures*Flash files should be Readed from Inferno/Volcano in *.Bin Formatto do it. use "Tools" Tab   *Added Analyzer for Read Flash file *.Bin to Recover Deleted Data*  * You can Export*  * Contacts ( Phone Book )*   *SMS*  Received Sent   *Call logs*   Received CallMissed CallDial call   *Pictures* Flash files should be Readed from Inferno/Volcano in *.Bin Formatto do it. use "Tools" Tab   *Added Current DATA Export & Deleted Data Reovery*  * From LOCKED Phones...*  Phone should be ADB On & Rooted Phone should be ADB Authoried*how to do this ?*   in Samsung phones you can Flash Custom Recoverysome samsung phones need flash Combination file's Sboot to get ADb on Authorizedyou can use any 3rd party Tool such as "GCPRO Key" to get Enable ADB & authoriedRoot phone and do it.    *How to recover Deleted & Current Data.*  power on phone,Get usb Debug EnableRoot your phoneConnect Usb cable to Phone and Authorise it open Data proClick on Connecting phoneFollow InstructionUntick those things which you don't need to Export current or deleted data such as Applications.Click on start.after it's done click on CompleteClick on "View Exported Data"on this page you can see all your Current & Deleted data    * Key Features*  * VolcanoBox 3.0 AKA Inferno DATA PRO Only Tool Available in Gsm Industries Which can*  * Recover Deleted Data** Recover Deleted SMS*   Recover Received Deleted SMS Recover Sent Deleted SMS * Recover Deleted Contacts*   you can recover whole phonebook which is deleted. Contacts which saved on phone memory can recovered. Google contacts etc are not able to recover at the moment.* Recover Pictures*   you can recover Pictures from  DELETED phone Erased Phone Formatted phone Flashed phone * Recover Deleted Call log*   You can recover All Deleted list from CAll logs  Recover Calls list from call log of  Dialled numbers Missed calls numbers Received numbers   *Recover Data from Locked Phones** Recover Data from Readed Flash file** Much more...*      *Downlaod Area:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Important Threads you may Interested. *   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* Success Fully Repaired Stories*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * @ TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN...YOU S.H.I.T.E.D ON ME ON YOUR WAY UP. IT'S ABOUT TO BE A SCARY DROP.*       				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

